# Is it worth $50.00



## glenspens (Jun 28, 2014)

I hope so because that what I paid for it .    JB DV 142 old one but works good


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 29, 2014)

it appears to be a good deal, does it work?


----------



## glenspens (Jun 29, 2014)

runs and sucks down to 30 in no time...


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 29, 2014)

it may be a better deal for you to sell it to me for 51.00 and make a instant profit.  just kidding great find, congratulations.


----------



## glenspens (Jun 29, 2014)

now I just got to get some blanks in the juice........


----------

